# Scratch Built Thunder Cannon



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

just wanna show you a custom built Thunder Cannon. Parts are from ork trukk sprue, gun drones,a sentinel, land raider, a IG vox back pack, and some other stuff =).. VOila! free thunder cannon


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh! here are a sample from the scout bike squad, and the chapter master.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

looks fricken amazing to me, +rep


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

and my dreadnaught =)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Thunderfire Cannon turned out really well, clever use of random bits 
Im even more glad to see black-skinned Salamanders though, it looks awsome:biggrin:

Have rep!


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

My first go at at banner, sure ive painted moons and numbers.. but nothing like this lol


.... Can you spot the name inside the flames =).. that took some hours to get right... and even then I mispelled his name =)


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

it reads "VULKAN" :grin:

very nice models. even though your skincolour looks a bit zombielike..


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome stuff man, especially the banner, +Rep!!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Huzzah for salamanders. Very well done, congrats and +rep!
Ninja'd!

Edit: The biker running a guy over is the best! Way to go!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good looking group. I'll pick the dread as my fav.:victory:


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice minis you have there! that banner is fricking awesome, especially the name (although misspelled as you pointed out yourself) looks amazing!

The dread is nice as well, his name is "Tito"? 

have some well deserved rep mate


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

hehe, ye his name is Tito =), and cheers for all the positive feedbacks. Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside =)

My chapter master name is Tim =)


here is a collectinon of photos, rushed last night.. I spent about 3 weeks doing this army lol.. ... 
http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk226/Bogg_photos/


----------



## jaq draco's (Aug 15, 2009)

+1 rep for free thunderer cannon:good: that was a good build....and nice army


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The scout biker, the dread, the banner, thunderfire cannon, all damn fine work. +rep.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the bike.

'Look mum, I'm roadkill'
rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Fantastic looking models man! I'm loving salamanders more and more now! Thanks, now I have to build some Marines LOL


----------

